# Introducing Sam!



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We picked up our new baby on Friday afternoon and am pleased to say he is settling in brilliantly. He is already going to the back door to be let out when he needs to and has barely whimpered at night, and then only when he needs to get outside. 
Its a real joy to have a dog in the house again - lots more smiles.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Oh, a million welcomes,Sam!! 
You are so handsome and seemingly really intelligent too....well done re the asking to go out!!  
Hope to meet up with you and our 3 yorkies say the same!! :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

What a lovely looking addition to the family - I am sure yu will be very happy sharing your life with him.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh he's gorgeous. Welcome Sam.
Is he a lab or a flatcoat or am I barking up the wrong tree?
Lesley


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Lesley

Yes wrong tree! He's a working cocker spaniel - still really tiny only weighing just over 2kg, so difficult to see the ears!!

Sally


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

What a beauty and intelligent too, Bella the Bichonpoo says she will keep an eye out for him on site.


Animals are such agreeable friends, they dont ask questions and never criticise


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

He looks totally relaxed and in a good place, welcome Sam


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A house is a home with a dog or two.

We miss our recent two shelties but still have four other dogs.

They never let you down.

Nice one sam

Dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He is lovely Taz  

Congratulations on your new companion

I once had a dog called Sam, brilliant dog 

Aldra


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

congratulations what a lovely little pooch ,we had a dog once called Tag ,he hung bround my neck for years...


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Sam looks gorgeous, really soft and gentle. Congratulations enjoy him.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Mwhaaaaa xxxx simply gorgeous


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

He is lovely, what age is he in the picture?
We've just got a new pup too, nine weeks at the moment, so no more long lies!


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Hezbez
He's 7 1/2 weeks in the photo. Slept last night from half eleven til half four so not too bad. Keeping us on our toes during the day though. His nose is obviously really good and he keeps truffling in the lawn and finding tiny slugs. which I know he mustn't eat but boy is he focussed on getting them!
Enjoy - the weeks will go far too quick


----------

